# ideas to look underwater



## GhostshipManistee (Sep 24, 2016)

does anyone have any ideas about making an area look as legitly under water as possible.

its being done in the engine room of the careferry museum we set up the haunted house on.
it is a huge area and we are going with an underwater horror clown theme.
we have some of the moving green lights and some purple..i wish there was blue.
ill take some pic today so you can see what I'm referencing as far as the area I'm woring with.
weve got a lot of ideas as there are several of us with a tech theatre background. I'm just hoping someone has done this before and can be like..
omg....use this!!!!

I've added a short walk through of part of the area

thanks in advance.
we don't want cheesy like underwater prom lol. that's what we wanna avoid.


----------



## Machiavellian (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello, Ghostshipmanistee,
After reading your post the first thing I thought of was Bass Pro Shop ceilings, If I can do this correctly I'll post a link. 
The basic Idea is coral, barnacles, bottoms of boats, swimming fish, projecting or painting the ceiling is also key, anything you think you would see from the bottom of the sea or lake looking up. 
If you've never been gives a very neat effect.
http://https://www.pinterest.com/pin/340725528031037784/
Hope the link works, if not just google Bass Pro Shop ceilings and view images, 
Good luck and post pictures.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might look at PSSL.com, they have effects lights like this http://www.pssl.com/Effect-Lighting/American-DJ-H2O-DMX-PRO-IR-LED-Water-Effect-Light-1 to give you the "underwater" feel. I don't know what kind of budget, if any, you might have, but it's worth a look.
Doing a mix of things to reinforce the effect/feel often works the best. Combining sight, sound, and even smell and movement can really sell the idea.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Damn, wish I wasn't so late with my response, seeing how close it is to Halloween.
If you go onto ębay and type "water effect led" you'll find little blue projector looking lights.
The effect is AWSOME.
The little demo pic they show does not do them justice.
They look so much better in person.
I used 2 that half way merge with each to project onto the ceiling of my nieces Little Mermaid themed bedroom that I built her.
Great little lights for anyone looking to replicate the water ripple effect.
Would be great in some of these pirate themes people are doing.
Robert


----------

